# Design help on Media room w/ projector and wet bar



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have flipped this room every which way and this is the only way i can get all the spaces to work. I'm having trouble visualizing how i can break up the projector viewing section from the bar secton as I do want to do a very dark wall surround around the screen. Thats my first issue, second issue is the lighting. Currently the recessed lighting is on two dimmer sections, the first being the 4 in the projector area, and the other 4 are on their own. Should i do two eyeballs on the ones above the screen area to direct the light away from the screen when watching sports? Third, Where the do i put my rear surround speakers? I know they spec 90-110 degrees from the side to the back of the viewing area, but how bad would it be if i put them directly behind the couch at both ends? Any help right about now will save any hair i have left on my head, hehe. I have attached a link to the floorplanner design i've been playing with. Let me know if anyone has suggestions. Forget to mention, trying to get my hands on an Epson 8700ub with DIY 100" Screen. 

http://floorplanner.com/projects/22177544-basement-renovation/edit#assets;q=lighting


:wits-end:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Could you not put the theater area where the air hockey table is? where does the door go to on the right of the table?


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nope no room. That area is only 10 x 7. The door to the right goes to the laundry room. Basically I think I'm stuck on the long wall for the screen because if I go to use the 12.5ft wall for the screen wall which is what I really wanted to do, there is no room behind back of couches to the back of the bAr stools. Also I have 7th ceilings which really kill things. As the projector would be approx 12" down from ceiling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

but if you move the bar into the area where you have the theater now and the air hockey table to the space near the bottom of the stairs that would give you a space 10x 12 at least correct? Put the sofa halfway into the room and the screen on the wall at the top of the diagram.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea it would give that amount of space but forgot to mention that there is a 3.5ft soffit i built that gives only 6ft of headroom in between the bar area and game room. Basically the design i have is how it is going to have to be, but we really just can't figure out how to come up with a paint scheme that will blend out from the screen wall which i want to be very dark to something lighter that runs down the same wall towards the stairs and bar area. I think i need to learn sketchup so i can actually do colors on walls that resemble the colors you want. This floorplanner site is helpful for layout but not detail at all as it is terrible at colors for items.


----------

